# General > Gardening >  Garden Machinery service and repairs in Thurso

## poppett

Chainsaw service and  chains sharpened, including spare chains if you have them.

Lawnmowers, strimmers, mini rotovators, petrol or diesel generators

Please text or call 07881704204 for further information.

Thanks for looking.

----------


## poppett

Just a wee reminder to have service/repairs attended to prior to the start of the cutting season.   Looking forward to seeing previous clients again.......and new ones too.

Text or call 07881498977 for further information.

----------


## pig whisperer

Do you actually repair chain saws

----------


## poppett

Depends what is wrong with it and if parts are still available.    Have revived a few from the scrap heap over the years.

----------


## poppett

Grass cutting season officially open.

Thank you to the folks who had their machines serviced early before the season got started.   Just shout out if you have garden machinery in need of service or repair.   Text or call 07881498977 with any questions, or to arrange a repair.   Ride on mowers can be serviced on site by arrangement too.

----------

